# Dog rocket king of the turd



## lukesparksoff (Apr 21, 2010)

What is the worst cigar ,you have ever smoked

My buddy comes over with a ziplock full of Drew Estate Blue Ribbon .Cool I grab a couple of beers and we head for the deck.As we are sitting down he tells me ,that he got the cigars today ,but he left them in the car so they might be a little dry.I said no problem I have smoked cigars that I found underneath the car seat .So we flamed up .This turd was so bad I spit it out into my neighbors yard.So I Crown Drew Estate Blue Ribbon the Dog rocket of the day King of the turds.


----------



## salmonfly (Nov 11, 2009)

lukesparksoff said:


> What is the worst cigar ,you have ever smoked
> 
> My buddy comes over with a ziplock full of Drew Estate Blue Ribbon .Cool I grab a couple of beers and we head for the deck.As we are sitting down he tells me ,that he got the cigars today ,but he left them in the car so they might be a little dry.I said no problem I have smoked cigars that I found underneath the car seat .So we flamed up .This turd was so bad I spit it out into my neighbors yard.So I Crown Drew Estate Blue Ribbon the Dog rocket of the day King of the turds.


What kind of a friend would give you a TURD TO SMOKE!! :sorry: BRO!!

Do not put up with this :BS anymore :nono::nono:

LOL!!! FRIENDS THAT GIVES YOU TURDS = :mn:croc::mn


----------



## anjoga (Mar 23, 2010)

If you don't mind me asking, what specifically was so bad about this particular cigar?


----------



## lukesparksoff (Apr 21, 2010)

_Taste it was nothing enjoyable about it .I took the rest of them and put them in my humidor,maybe they might taste better with age_
I spit the thing out


----------



## youngstogiesmoker (Feb 14, 2010)

Some Da Vinci I just recently smoked...I did a review about it, the thing was absolutely terrible.


----------



## ARCHAIC (Oct 5, 2009)

I am pretty sure the DE Blue Ribbon is basicaly an ACID 2nd... Dry+infused+beer=uke:


----------



## lukesparksoff (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm going to make a list of all the dog rockets that people post


----------



## lukesparksoff (Apr 21, 2010)

ARCHAIC said:


> I am pretty sure the DE Blue Ribbon is basicaly an ACID 2nd... Dry+infused+beer=uke:


I smoke acids all the time ,I may be wrong but it didn't taste infused,a 2nd I do believe ,a philly blunt would have been better


----------



## salmonfly (Nov 11, 2009)

lukesparksoff said:


> I smoke acids all the time ,I may be wrong but it didn't taste infused,a 2nd I do believe ,a philly blunt would have been better


   

If I do say sir, please watch your language, LOL. mg: op2:op2:


----------



## iMarc (Feb 24, 2010)

lukesparksoff said:


> I smoke acids all the time ,I may be wrong but it didn't taste infused,a 2nd I do believe ,a philly blunt would have been better


I think the Blue Ribbons come both as infused and non-infused.

I've always found their non-infused varieties to be pretty mild. Did this have no taste or bad taste?


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

There are so many turds out there it defies the imagination and the worst one I've ever had still leaves a scar in my psyche as well as a bald spot in my nose from retrohaling it...Padron Alternative.


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

Your friend is a jackass, whenever I have friends over they always get hooked up with great cigars. I always find myself passing out Ruinations, Antanos, Liga Privadas, etc.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

My top 3 dog rockets of all time:

1) Baccarat
2) RP Fumas
3) GOF Don Carlos


----------



## Stench (Aug 17, 2009)

+1 on the RP fumas...blech!


----------



## BTcigars (Jun 30, 2009)

I have a Bundelo Havana Rose sitting in my humi for about two years now and it is literally the worse smelling thing! I can't bring myself to smoke it because I am just to damn scared. Oh, it has a barnyard smell to it but it smells worse than any barn I've smelled! uke:


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

I want to put a fair spin on this that I think needs to be considered. 

I bought a cigar, and I won't name it, for $13 at my B&M... very reputable manufacture, and a blend people like a lot.

I bought 2 of them, and smoked one later that day... Even though they both smelled like ammonia (read: cat piss). It was the worst cigar I've ever had by a long shot!! It was terrible. 

Fortunately, I know that was based on not having enough rest/age before smoking. I've had the other one for more than 6 months now, and it just smells like a nice maduro... I REALLY doubt it tastes like the hell I went through trying to smoke the other one before I threw it out. 

In summary, there is some likelihood that the worst cigar a person had was really just a bad cigar, not a bad manufacturer or bad blend. Cigars are a delicate balance of so many things, that it seems unfair to blame only the cigar.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Without giving too much away I have a feeling a few brothers are going to be able to do numerous reviews for this thread in a week or so. ROTFLMAO!
:attention: :attention: :attention: :mischief: :smoke: :mischief: :smoke: :mischief: :tape2:


----------



## GentlemanJester (Feb 28, 2010)

For me... The KubaKuba. I couldn't smoke it. Was like rubbing sugary perfume in my mouth.

One mans dog rocket is another mans fav I suppose.


----------



## seyer0686 (Aug 23, 2008)

In the latest CI catalog there is a list of the worst cigars of 2010. Interesting read. I'll copy it when I get a chance. I personally don't see how a stick can get a 3/100.


----------



## BTcigars (Jun 30, 2009)

seyer0686 said:


> In the latest CI catalog there is a list of the worst cigars of 2010. Interesting read. I'll copy it when I get a chance. I personally don't see how a stick can get a 3/100.


Makes you want to buy it just to find out how something can rate so low, huh? The power of marketing lol


----------



## bloominonion (Apr 6, 2010)

Dread said:


> I always find myself passing out Ruinations, Antanos, Liga Privadas, etc.


Can I come to your house? lol


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

Miura something or other...was the worst decision to spend about 4 bucks that I have ever made.


----------



## salmonfly (Nov 11, 2009)

Tashaz said:


> Without giving too much away I have a feeling a few brothers are going to be able to do numerous reviews for this thread in a week or so. ROTFLMAO!
> :attention: :attention: :attention: :mischief: :smoke: :mischief: :smoke: :mischief: :tape2:


What ya talking about Willis ?? mg: mg:


----------



## saigon68 (Apr 16, 2009)

Funny when I began smoking cigars again I really enjoyed Kuba Kuba however now I have no desire to smoke a cigar that smells like a girlie bar on Tudo St. (Saigon, RVN '68). I have progressed in my cigar education & now prefer med to full bodied cigars, with the emphasis on maduros. The only time I had an unsatisfactory stogie (in all respects) was when I bought a 5 pack of 5 Vegas Limitada '08. I tried one after another (90 days in the humi) & they all sucked. Perhaps my palate was not ready for that level of cigar?


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

salmonfly said:


> What ya talking about Willis ?? mg: mg:


What? Who said something? Nothing to see here, move along, nothing to see! :dunno::tape2::biglaugh:


----------



## cigllortars (Mar 16, 2010)

I had a terrible rocky patel old worlde. these guys summed up my experience
Two Guys Cigar Review


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

"Rocky Patel Premium Cigars has bought half of United Tobacco, owners of the 601 and Cubao cigar brands".
That should make for a more sophisticated dog rocket.

:deadhorse:


----------



## iMarc (Feb 24, 2010)

I picked up some Pirates Gold last year as one of the Joe's daily deals to get the free shipping (before I knew about the semi-regular code).

While they aren't horrible cigars, they are horribly inconsistent. I usually only try smoking one when I'm in the garage or working in the yard and am not too worried about wasting half of it or ruining a good cigar by relighting it 5 times.

I've had a couple that were perfectly fine, and then others that tasted horrible . These have been resting for about 6 months now so it's really just inconsistent manufacturing I guess. I finally moved them out of my humi and into a box with a humi-pouch.

They're pretty much now my mooch cigars specifically for instances where the person asking for one is completely blitzed already and is probably asking because he's finished off a pack of cigs so he won't taste anything anyway.


----------



## iMarc (Feb 24, 2010)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> "Rocky Patel Premium Cigars has bought half of United Tobacco, owners of the 601 and Cubao cigar brands".
> That should make for a more sophisticated dog rocket.
> 
> :deadhorse:


I'm just excited to know that Rocky will be able to expand his collection again. There just aren't enough RP blends out there.


----------



## Coffee-Cup (Jan 26, 2010)

A friend of mine told me about how bad Flor DE Filipinas cigars were that he had gotten and I told him that I wanted to try this bad cigar; he gave me five. I tried the first one and it was absolutely terrible. I waited for three weeks and had the four that were left in my isolated humidor and I tried it again and it was worst than the first one. By this time I had joined Puff Forum and looked it up on the reviews and they said that it was a dog. I proceeded to dump my three remaining and my friend dumped all of the ones that he had. Since my earlier experience was with only machine made cigars I now know what a terrible hand made cigar tastes like.


----------



## jimjim99 (Jan 25, 2009)

They all tasted bad!


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 25, 2009)

Quorum Torpedo, all I remember about it is that it was the worst cigar I have had.


----------



## orca99usa (May 23, 2008)

> A friend of mine told me about how bad Flor DE Filipinas cigars were that he had gotten and I told him that I wanted to try this bad cigar; he gave me five. I tried the first one and it was absolutely terrible. I waited for three weeks and had the four that were left in my isolated humidor and I tried it again and it was worst than the first one. By this time I had joined Puff Forum and looked it up on the reviews and they said that it was a dog. I proceeded to dump my three remaining and my friend dumped all of the ones that he had. Since my earlier experience was with only machine made cigars I now know what a terrible hand made cigar tastes like.


I asked a friend from the Philippines about these, after seeing them advertised in a cigar catalog. "Never heard of them", he said, "and I know a lot of guys back home who are into cigars." That told me all I needed to know. If the locals don't like them...

My personal dog rocket list (the ones I have personally smoked):
1. Rosa Cuba. Horrible flavor, worse aftertaste - and this is after aging.
2. Carbon Copy. Claim to be "carbon copies" of the Cuban Cohiba (they mimic the band, which should have been my first hint).
3. RP Reo. Can't stand the thing. Bought some in a small bundle from CI, gave them to a fellow Puffer who inexplicably likes them.


----------



## FiveStar (Jan 7, 2010)

Tat P series somethinorother. That smoke was a glorified Phillie Blunt, or I'm the next Messiah...


----------



## socapots (Feb 22, 2010)

GlassEye said:


> Quorum Torpedo, all I remember about it is that it was the worst cigar I have had.


i'll go with the robusto. It just wasnt right for me.
Not sure if i will ever try it again.
However it was strait from the B&M. 
so i am wondering if letting it rest till it got to a different humidity would have been better.


----------



## bloominonion (Apr 6, 2010)

GlassEye said:


> Quorum Torpedo, all I remember about it is that it was the worst cigar I have had.


Really? I really liked the last Quorum I had. It wasn't super eventful, but it was good. Great go to smoke in my opinion, especially for the price.

I think the worst I have had was a Spirit of Cuba Robusto I think, otherwise some little tiny Punch I had right from the B&M.


----------



## bbrodnax (Apr 24, 2010)

GlassEye said:


> Quorum Torpedo, all I remember about it is that it was the worst cigar I have had.


I smoked one of these last week and I found it rather nice. But I guess to each his own right.

Back on topic, I picked up a bundle of 1876 Reserve churchills for way cheap. I gave 2 of them a go and found the 2nd as bad as the first, and the first was absolutely terrible. The rest now sleep with the fishes.


----------



## Nickerson (Mar 19, 2009)

seyer0686 said:


> In the latest CI catalog there is a list of the worst cigars of 2010. Interesting read. I'll copy it when I get a chance. I personally don't see how a stick can get a 3/100.


I for one cannot stand that crap. And usually I am a big CI fanboy.

1. It is a waste of space. Why put it in there and say "don't buy this". If its so damn bad maybe you should stop buying it and trying to screw people over by feeding them this garbage. Or maybe try smoking the cigar first before you go all in and order enough to supply an army, which your then forced to pawn off as 'decent' cigars while the consumer gets rolled up cardboard.

2. In the May II issue they have 'Ron Mexico' cigars and it says "...if you set aside the hopelessly goody art you've got yourself a decent Dominican cigar here that's all long filler." yet later that issue they have '10 worst cigars of the year' and give it a 8/100 saying its "something from their nightmare". Which is it? Can't have it both ways. I would consider a cigar as decent if I would rate it at least 80/100. Not 8/100.

3. In the same May II issue they give 'Pirata' cigars a whopping 4/100 rating. 2nd worst cigar in their bottom 10. Later the issue they go on and say that 'Pirata Pequenos' are "tasty little handmade treats" and "are made from short filler leaves left from 'premium' cigars". I'm guessing the "premium" cigar they speak of is the normal Pirata which they gave a 4/10. I would consider a premium cigar something around 92/100.


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

I think it was either a Don Felo, or a boom cigar I had years ago that had a cobra on a purple band.


----------



## ruralhipster (Jan 15, 2010)

I stand by my review of the Cremosa

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/non-habanos-reviews/266043-cremosa-still-bad-they-say.html


----------



## BigJ (Apr 8, 2010)

I smoked a 5 Vegas Gold Nugget a few days ago that was pretty freaking terrible; Not disgusting and spit out terrible, but just a bad cigar with no personality once so ever. But my number 1 turd ever... The great El Mejor Espresso. The Espresso was bad right off the bat; had the flavor profiles of burn't sbucks coffee, black soil, and over roasted peanuts. It burn't like a wobbly tire, was hotter than hell from beginning to drop, and had tobacco notes simular to those found in cheap .69 cent cigars from a gas station. I threw it out in less than 20 minutes and had the flavor of crap in my mouth for hours. AND this is coming from an espresso enthusiast!!!


----------



## Cigargeant (Jan 21, 2010)

Worst cigar for me was a Drew Estate Java Wafe. I was at a local b&m buying a couple of other sticks, and the dude working said he'd throw in 5 of the wafes for a dollar. I should've known better, but at least it was only a dollar. They tasted like dirt and not the Dirt that Drew Estate also releases. A buddy and I each had one and we could only get half way through before putting them out. I gave the rest away.


----------



## jsnake (Oct 6, 2009)

I am going to catch a bunch of hateful comments and PM's for this I am sure. The absolute worst cigar I have ever smoked in my entire life was a Padron 2000. I have never heard anyone talk bad about Padron. This cigar was like I was licking the inside of an ashtray that had been in use for the last 100 years. I almost threw up from the nasty taste and less than half way through I threw it out. First cigar I ever threw away.

I seriously am not sure if I ever want to try another Padron again. It was a horrible experience. So glad I had another cigar with me to get that taste out of my mouth.


----------



## jmpeace501 (Apr 5, 2010)

jsnake said:


> I am going to catch a bunch of hateful comments and PM's for this I am sure. The absolute worst cigar I have ever smoked in my entire life was a Padron 2000. I have never heard anyone talk bad about Padron. This cigar was like I was licking the inside of an ashtray that had been in use for the last 100 years. I almost threw up from the nasty taste and less than half way through I threw it out. First cigar I ever threw away.
> 
> I seriously am not sure if I ever want to try another Padron again. It was a horrible experience. So glad I had another cigar with me to get that taste out of my mouth.


Not hating... 

...but, it might have just been that specific cigar and it wasn't properly kept before you purchased it? Where did you get it from? If that was the only padron you've tried, pick up another one next time you get a chance. If you get it from the same place as the first, then let it rest in your humi for 6 months first. Everyone, and cigar, deserves a 2nd chance right?  lol:spit:


----------



## JazzCigar (Mar 10, 2010)

Some of the worst cigars I've smoked include:

Indian Tabac Super Fuerte
The Edge
5 Vegas Series "A"
RP Olde World
Most of the cheap internet cigars some of my friends order (Thompson etc.)
Montecristo White 
Gurkha Micro-Batch TPB-1
Everything from Macanudo
Bolivar


----------



## Tredegar (Nov 27, 2007)

I've had a few stinkers in the past few years. The last one was a Montecristo Bella Fortuna. Talk about strong and nasty!! It didn't last 1" before it went to the ash bin. 

Another recent bad smoke Drew Estates La Vieja Havana. Another 1" smoke that had to be thrown into a ditch.


----------



## jsnake (Oct 6, 2009)

jmpeace501 said:


> Not hating...
> 
> ...but, it might have just been that specific cigar and it wasn't properly kept before you purchased it? Where did you get it from? If that was the only padron you've tried, pick up another one next time you get a chance. If you get it from the same place as the first, then let it rest in your humi for 6 months first. Everyone, and cigar, deserves a 2nd chance right?  lol:spit:


It was gifted to me and was in my humidor for about 4 months after I received it. I might try a different blend of Padron.


----------



## jmpeace501 (Apr 5, 2010)

jsnake said:


> It was gifted to me and was in my humidor for about 4 months after I received it. I might try a different blend of Padron.


Oh okay. Maybe it was a lemon or just too poorly kept prior to you receiving it? I'd definitely give another Padron blend a try. They're too good overall to completely avoid! Trust me. :tu If you don't like the next Padron you try, I'll buy you your favorite stick and have it sent to ya. (as long as it's not more than $20 or something. haha  )


----------



## jsnake (Oct 6, 2009)

I have a couple other blends in the humi now. Maybe after I try one of the others I will report back here. I am thinking it had to be just a bad stick. It can happen to the best of them.


----------



## brunoslee (Mar 3, 2010)

never heard about... ainkiller:


----------



## Dog Rockets (Oct 1, 2008)

Had a 5 Vegas AAA a month or so back... Horrible, horrible stick that was all power and no flavor. Didn't last much more than inch before I pitched it and got a real cigar out of the humi, in that case a 601 Blue!

I love the regular 5 Vegas A, so I'm hoping these improve dramatically with a little age. Otherwise, I have 9 more (bought ten on special from cigar.com figuring I couldn't go wrong with a stronger 5 Vegas A) crappy sticks to look forward to!


----------



## EdATX (Dec 21, 2008)

Padron 45th..... u




Kidding..

I've had some bad ones. I try to not remember the names..


----------



## Christ (Feb 25, 2010)

Arganese Uno Puro to date was a dog to me and one of my buddies. He described it best by saying it was a cigar he would imagine an old man smoking. Smelled horrible after lighting, was a bleh experience all around. I still have 3 buried at the bottom of one of my humidors.


----------



## Johnisnotcool (Mar 7, 2010)

Both of the these were already said but I couldn't finish either one..

RP Reo
El Mejor Espresso(which I thought was weird because I loved Emerald)


----------



## PadillaGuy (Feb 4, 2010)

Worst thing I have ever smoked was a long, ugly thing called J.A.D.
I bought two boxes of 25 from Thompson's early in my smoking career. To this day, I'm amazed it didn't end right there. I'd only had a few other smokes, also from Thompson's, all from samplers, mostly Gurkha's. (Imagine that....)

Suffice it to say that the J.A.D.'s were so heinous I almost tossed every last cigar in the trash. Luckily, there was an Oliva Series O robusto tucked in there too. That cigar saved my life.

I sincerely believe that "J.A.D" simply stands for Just Another Dumbass (buying from Thompsons....) I took me four phone calls to get off their damned catalog list.

Never again.

PG


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Anything by Victor Sinclair - I've never been able to finish one.


----------



## clintgeek (May 8, 2010)

+1 on the Baccarat
Also, when I switched over from flavored Phillies I thought it would be a good idea to try the Havana Honeys and the Flavours by CAO. Both were big mistakes.

The Baccarat and the Flavours smoked like cheap cigarettes coated in dollar store air fresheners. The Honeys were simply too flavored and had an awful after-taste.

Now I prefer the H. Uppmann Vintage Camaroons.


----------



## lukesparksoff (Apr 21, 2010)

lukesparksoff said:


> What is the worst cigar ,you have ever smoked
> 
> My buddy comes over with a ziplock full of Drew Estate Blue Ribbon .Cool I grab a couple of beers and we head for the deck.As we are sitting down he tells me ,that he got the cigars today ,but he left them in the car so they might be a little dry.I said no problem I have smoked cigars that I found underneath the car seat .So we flamed up .This turd was so bad I spit it out into my neighbors yard.So I Crown Drew Estate Blue Ribbon the Dog rocket of the day King of the turds.


It's been a little over a week ,so I'm ready to try that dog rocket that i spit out a week ago.I'm a person who don't waste cigars so last week I retrieved the ejectile from my neighbors yard.blow out the leftover smoke from it.Clipped about an inch off and placed it with it's dog brothers in my Humidor.IT Still taste like crap,but I did finish it this time,I will try another one in 6 months ,if I don't pass them out first.

Drew Estate Blue Ribbon still the Dog rocket king of the turds


----------



## deer hunter (May 4, 2010)

The Makers Choice Vannilla I had the other day was pretty bad. Not what CI made it up to be.


----------



## orca99usa (May 23, 2008)

> I am going to catch a bunch of hateful comments and PM's for this I am sure. The absolute worst cigar I have ever smoked in my entire life was a Padron 2000. I have never heard anyone talk bad about Padron. This cigar was like I was licking the inside of an ashtray that had been in use for the last 100 years. I almost threw up from the nasty taste and less than half way through I threw it out. First cigar I ever threw away.


I didn't care for the first Padron I smoked either, although I can't say that my experience was anywhere near as bad as yours. They are now a staple in my humidor. I encourage you to try another before giving up on them entirely.


----------



## MoreBeer (Feb 13, 2010)

Mine is also the El Mejor Espresso. Worst POS I ever had by far. Bought 10 of these a while back and tossed 9 3/4 of them. The one I lit didn't make it very far.


----------



## BTcigars (Jun 30, 2009)

orca99usa said:


> I didn't care for the first Padron I smoked either, although I can't say that my experience was anywhere near as bad as yours. They are now a staple in my humidor. I encourage you to try another before giving up on them entirely.


I had a Padron 2000 maduro that I had gotten from Thompson in a sampler (hey I was still new to the world of gars!) and it was foul because it tasted like Cod....seriously, as in the fish. u


----------



## lukesparksoff (Apr 21, 2010)

I just got 5 Partagas Black Crystal Tubos from Cbid and 1 tubos was in a ziplock cracked with glass all over the cigar .I think this cigar was shipped like this ,because the tubos didn't have a seal which really pissed me off.So why not smoke the 1 with in the cracked tube.This cigar was so wet it wouldn't stay lit.tried everything to get this cigar to smoke right ,it never happened.I love Partagas but this was a turd .


----------



## budkole (Sep 3, 2008)

Montagueuke:


----------



## PadillaGuy (Feb 4, 2010)

Well, in addition to the heinous J.A.D. I mention in an earlier post, I'm afraid I' going to have to add the C.A.O. Soprano series toro to my shit list.

I picked up a free five pack as part of a CI deal and have smoked, or more correctly tried to smoke two so far. The first I tried was so wet I couldn't get a good burn and the little ember there was was as crooked as a (insert your least favorite political party here...)

Tried one tonight on the deck and had such a hard time drawing it I was getting sore cheeks. That one went off the edge into the garden, still smoldering... don't worry, I'll pick it up tomorrow.

Switched to a 2003 Camacho Corojo Centro with the good maduro wrapper...
much better.

Anyone interested in a trade for 3 Sopranos?

PG


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

I'll probably catch some flack for this, as these seem to get recommended in budget cigar threads, but the worst cigar I ever smoked was an Arturo Fuente Curlyhead. This one was unbanded and cello'ed with "arturo fuente" printed on the cello. Construction was TERRIBLE (gobs of short filler tobacco bits on the tongue), so ugly only a mother could love it (wrapper was wrinkled and full of LARGE veins), and the cigar was nearly tasteless. Unfortunately, the wee bit of taste that was there was disgusting. It did seem to burn well...but that was the only redeeming quality. I kept thinking that I was a newbie and just couldnt appreciate it, or that it would develop and get better or something, so I smoked more of it than I should have. I suffered through about half of it before I gave up.

Unfortunately, I'm not the sharpest knife in the drawer, and tried again. This one, I think, was an Arturo Fuente Curlyhead Deluxe. Banded, no printing on the cello, IIRC. Only slightly better construction, and only slightly less ugly. This one had a bit stronger taste...but I wouldnt call that an improvement, as it was just a bigger dose of the crappy taste of the last one. This one didn't even burn straight! Pitched it after 3 puffs...enough to realize that I didn't get a dud with the last one, Curlyheads just taste like garbage to me.



GlassEye said:


> Quorum Torpedo, all I remember about it is that it was the worst cigar I have had.


No kidding?!? I haven't tried the torps, but I've enjoyed the coronas and churchills...the robustos are a little too short and fat but taste ok...the toro's seem to have a tighter draw but are plenty smokeable. Quorums are my default cheap smoke...I always have some in my humi.


----------



## bbrodnax (Apr 24, 2010)

Tonight I added the Cusano 18 maduro (churchill) to my shit-list. Heard some decent reviews on it, so I decided to try it for myself. Nasty, nasty, nasty!!!


----------



## zitro_joe (Oct 6, 2008)

Tinderbox.com - Cremosa Cubana - Cigars


----------



## Yamaha53 (May 22, 2010)

El Producto was El NastyO. On a good note it taught me to go to a cigar shop for a real cigar and got me started.


----------



## Amlique (Sep 9, 2009)

RyJ Habana Reserve Churchill -- Tasted like a llama farted in my mouth through a cat pee filter.

El Mejor Espresso was pretty friggin terrible.

And the Acid "Nasty" was exactly that.


----------



## budkole (Sep 3, 2008)

Yamaha53 said:


> El Producto was El NastyO. On a good note it taught me to go to a cigar shop for a real cigar and got me started.


That was George Burns' cigar of choice! and yes, there are horrible


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

CAO Vision you know the one that came in the humidor with blinking lights.:director::horn:mg::rant:


----------



## jessejava187 (Aug 25, 2009)

80% of what is on C-BID lol Im sorry had to say, really most of that stuff is crap, cheap but cheap crap


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

Amlique said:


> RyJ Habana Reserve Churchill -- Tasted like a llama farted in my mouth through a cat pee filter.


LMAO! funny stuff dude...

i hope you just got a bad stick...if not, then i must like lama farts...well i iiked that cigar anyways


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

ejgarnut said:


> LMAO! funny stuff dude...
> 
> i hope you just got a bad stick...if not, then i must like lama farts...well i iiked that cigar anyways


+1:second:


----------



## Scoop (Sep 20, 2007)

Anything Gurkha


----------



## zitro_joe (Oct 6, 2008)

Scoop said:


> Anything Gurkha


oh snap! here we go!


----------



## 1029henry (Jan 18, 2010)

Although I enjoy most all 5 Vegas types, I had a 5 Vegas "A" Atomic last night....yuk. Way too easy draw, seemed to burn hot, bitter.


----------



## lukesparksoff (Apr 21, 2010)

Arganese UNO Puro this is a 6x60 ring gauge cigar .This thing is so fat you can't even take a draw on it.The uno puro is a cognac infused cigar that comes in it's own coffin.I got this one from Cbid with out a coffin .So the cognac was gone,what a peice of CRAP.I'm getting mad talking about so I'm going to stop.Just don't buy one with out the airtight coffin


----------



## PufPufPass (Feb 24, 2010)

Well, saw some on this list, but here are my worst ones:

RYJ Cedro #2 non-cuban
Oliva G natty Beli and churchill
Oliva O natty Corona
Monte White Robusto
Monte Platinum Figorado
Monte Reserva Real Robusto
RyJ Anny
RP Edge and Edge lite torp
Torano Signature and 1916
Tat Noellas 

might be more, these are the ones that came to mind..


----------



## lukesparksoff (Apr 21, 2010)

PufPufPass said:


> Well, saw some on this list, but here are my worst ones:
> 
> RYJ Cedro #2 non-cuban
> Oliva G natty Beli and churchill
> ...


What MCs and Ryj's on the dog list.brother if you run across any ,I will take those nasty dogrockets off your hands.I will even pay for the shipping


----------



## PufPufPass (Feb 24, 2010)

lukesparksoff said:


> What MCs and Ryj's on the dog list.brother if you run across any ,I will take those nasty dogrockets off your hands.I will even pay for the shipping


lol. I won't buy any non-ISOM Ryj or Montes ever again, they were just horrible, not balanced, harsh and all tobaco tasting.. how do you like them?


----------



## lukesparksoff (Apr 21, 2010)

I always have Montes and RJYs in my humidor CC I like but NC will do just the same.


----------



## PadillaGuy (Feb 4, 2010)

PufPufPass said:


> Well, saw some on this list, but here are my worst ones:
> 
> RYJ Cedro #2 non-cuban
> Oliva G natty Beli and churchill
> ...


Dang dude, I'm afraid to ask what you do like... you just named about 1/8th of my collection!

PG


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Stench said:


> +1 on the RP fumas...blech!


I'll 3'rd that. uke:

The one I smoked... I swear Rocky toted it around in his @zz for 6 weeks.


----------



## Sirhuffsalot (May 8, 2009)

Professor Sila!

Complete waste of time, like mulched cardboard sprinkled with sugar.
Got it in a Ci sampler.

Yes, it was along time back.


----------



## ke4mcl (Jun 17, 2010)

"havana republic" box press line from cuban crafters. absolute dog rockets. the first batch i got from them had bugs and infected my humidor. i had to deal with that. went to the store and they swapped the bundle for me. second bundle where just awful cigars. they were bitter with nothing to show for it. just bitter, hot smoke.

they currently lay in the humidor of shame. i tried giving them away and my buddies ignored me. i thought about giving them a mass murder with the lawnmower but cant find it within myself to mulch $30 worth of cigars. i dont know, maybe with age they will improve. right now they are the unmentionables.


----------



## PadillaGuy (Feb 4, 2010)

ke4mcl said:


> "havana republic" box press line from cuban crafters....


I have yet to smoke a stick from Cuban Crafters, or Tabacalera Esteli as their factory is named, that was worth a shit. I do have two of their humidors that are decent.

The only stick of theirs that even approached smoke-ability is the Medina 1959 Edition which is rolled in Miami with a Sumatra wrapper. It's too mild for my taste, but not totally repulsive...

PG


----------



## Matt1951 (Apr 25, 2010)

Rocky Patel Edge, Rocky Patel Old World Reserve, Omar Ortez, El Rey del Mundo Corona Inmensa, Quorum, Factory 99 thoughouts are even worse than Factory 59 throughouts, yes throw them out, do not smoke.


----------



## KetherInMalkuth (Dec 17, 2009)

I can see not liking some of these, but to say they are Dog rockets? I really don't see how many of the cigars mentioned here could be considered dog rockets. Perhaps they don't suit your prefered flavor profile, but most of these mentioned are made of premium tobaccos, by master blenders, great rollers and have generally high quality construction. When I think Dog Rocket, I think 85 cent cigars, not a premium that you don't prefer... but that's just me.


----------



## ke4mcl (Jun 17, 2010)

KetherInMalkuth said:


> I can see not liking some of these, but to say they are Dog rockets? I really don't see how many of the cigars mentioned here could be considered dog rockets. Perhaps they don't suit your prefered flavor profile, but most of these mentioned are made of premium tobaccos, by master blenders, great rollers and have generally high quality construction. When I think Dog Rocket, I think 85 cent cigars, not a premium that you don't prefer... but that's just me.


im with you on this. im willing to try just about any cigar once. i keep a wide variety in my humi for that reason. some cigars just dont work well with certain beverages so they might suck with a shot of rum but might be ok with a beer.

the havana republics i mentioned though are dog rockets in the full extent. when you cant even give them away to your unemployed friend, they truly are bad cigars.


----------



## PufPufPass (Feb 24, 2010)

PadillaGuy said:


> Dang dude, I'm afraid to ask what you do like... you just named about 1/8th of my collection!
> 
> PG


Well, here are my favs:

My Father LB 1922 Toro
LFD DL Oscuro Churchill Especial
RP 1990 Toro
Torano Silver & Gold Toro
Oliva V Torp
DPG Black Label Robusto
Padron Londres and Palmas Natty and Maddy
ISOM RyJ Cedro Deluxe #1
etc.


----------



## Elwin (Mar 7, 2010)

Caribbean Rounds.

Tasted like the times I've accidentally gotten after-shave on my lips.
Brushed my teeth and tongue twice - that didn't work.

Finally had lick my dog's butt to get the taste out of my mouth...




:bounce:


----------



## Perfecto Dave (Nov 24, 2009)

> Re: Dog rocket king of the turd


Anything with an orange band that says Roly on it.


----------



## Jenady (Nov 23, 2009)

Tabak Especial Robusto Dulce.

Smells like a Hershey bar. Tastes like a lollipop. Smoked like a turd.

I know Dulce means sweet but this is ridiculous.


----------



## CraigJS (Dec 23, 2009)

Rocky Patel Vintage 1990 Churchill, both were turds. Kept at 65%- 63 to 67 degrees, tasteless !


----------



## ghe-cl (Apr 9, 2005)

If you're excluding machine-made cigars, as I believe you should, I have to concur with Sirhuffsalot. Professor Sila is the foulest, most distasteful, rancid cigar I've ever had the misfortune to smoke.


----------



## BTcigars (Jun 30, 2009)

Jenady said:


> Tabak Especial Robusto Dulce.
> 
> Smells like a Hershey bar. Tastes like a lollipop. Smoked like a turd.
> 
> I know Dulce means sweet but this is ridiculous.


Best cigar review ever!


----------



## pahuhnnj (Aug 23, 2010)

iMarc said:


> I picked up some Pirates Gold last year as one of the Joe's daily deals to get the free shipping (before I knew about the semi-regular code).
> 
> While they aren't horrible cigars, they are horribly inconsistent. I usually only try smoking one when I'm in the garage or working in the yard and am not too worried about wasting half of it or ruining a good cigar by relighting it 5 times.
> 
> ...


I just received a pack of these as a similar promotion from CI. I have smoked 3 of them and shared 2 with friends. I found them to be an excellent value for the buck a stick I paid for them. My friends enjoyed them as well.


----------



## Dando (Jul 16, 2010)

High school spring break in a motor home from Philly to Orlando we stop at South of The Border in Dillon SC. I spot a foot and a half long cigar like the one Curly uses as his last smoke before the firing squad.

Having a blast honking at cars with the log lit. I'm thinking "wow this is kinda harsh" so I open another window. Now the wind is blowing all around and the damn thing catches on FIRE.

They didn't tell me it was a novelty cigar made of combustibles other than tobacco. Yeah, everyone had fun making up names for me that week.

I've been through SOTB dozens of times since and haven't seen another one.

Dando


----------



## phresh (Aug 19, 2009)

Three sticks I'll never smoke again:
Padilla Fumas
Baccarat
5 Vegas Relic


----------



## russ812 (Aug 14, 2010)

Dando said:


> High school spring break in a motor home from Philly to Orlando we stop at South of The Border in Dillon SC. I spot a foot and a half long cigar like the one Curly uses as his last smoke before the firing squad.
> 
> Having a blast honking at cars with the log lit. I'm thinking "wow this is kinda harsh" so I open another window. Now the wind is blowing all around and the damn thing catches on FIRE.
> 
> ...


I LOL'd - though it doesn't much surprise me that SOTB would sell you something unsafe to smoke and neglect to mention it.


----------



## bopmachine (Aug 9, 2010)

My vote goes to Jose L Piedra Cazadores (yes they are CC). The absolute worst smoke I have ever had. tasted like playground bark that's been pissed on by a feral cat. The draw was terrible - was like sucking a pea through a straw two sizes too small. On the plus side it had a nice long ash.


----------



## iairj84 (Aug 29, 2009)

phresh said:


> Three sticks I'll never smoke again:
> Padilla Fumas
> Baccarat
> 5 Vegas Relic


The Fumas are a mixed filler so I wouldn't put them in the same league as most premium cigars, I think I picked up a 20 pack for about $12 with free shipping. I find them to be a decent quick cigar while mowing the lawn or fishing with buddies. It's clearly not a great cigar, but I've had worse. I would agree it's definitely not great by any means.


----------



## Tredegar (Nov 27, 2007)

dando said:


> high school spring break in a motor home from philly to orlando we stop at south of the border in dillon sc. I spot a foot and a half long cigar like the one curly uses as his last smoke before the firing squad.
> 
> Having a blast honking at cars with the log lit. I'm thinking "wow this is kinda harsh" so i open another window. Now the wind is blowing all around and the damn thing catches on fire.
> 
> ...


I love it!! Lol


----------



## Amlique (Sep 9, 2009)

cigllortars said:


> I had a terrible rocky patel old worlde. these guys summed up my experience
> Two Guys Cigar Review


This would be one of my top three most gross smokes ever, the RP Old Worlde

#1 -- Gurkha Vintage Shaggy (tasted like smoking a roll of moldy grass clippings from a mulch pile)



phresh said:


> Three sticks I'll never smoke again:
> Padilla Fumas
> Baccarat
> 5 Vegas Relic


Really, the Relic?? I've not had one myself, but I always check for a deal on them when I am shopping.


----------



## Rosie (Jul 10, 2010)

To me, the term Dog Rocket begins and ends with Excelsior. I woudn't smoke another one if I were paid to do it! :yuck:

Cheers,

Rosie


----------



## orca99usa (May 23, 2008)

This thread is worth reading for the descriptions alone.


----------



## PadillaGuy (Feb 4, 2010)

I know that I've said this before, but strong warnings bear repeating...

DO NOT SMOKE A J.A.D. CIGAR!

One of the first cigars I bought, way back in the beginning, from Thompson's. This is by far and away the nastiest, driest, foulest, most
incredibly revolting piece of shit ever made. If I was responsible for this brand, I would hang my head in shame.

No one should ever be made to suffer through these. Even as a newbie I knew enough to realize that no cigar should taste or smoke like these. Hell, I smoked 2 from the two boxes I ordered and tossed the other 48. I wouldn't want to be "the guy" that gave these away to some poor unsuspecting S.O.B.!

Newbies be warned!

PG

p.s. Just finished my first Camacho Pre-Embargo. Had them sitting since December in the bottom of my cabinet. Outstanding full bodied smoke. Again, newbie be ware, these f-er's are strong......... but gooooood!


----------



## phresh (Aug 19, 2009)

Amlique said:


> This would be one of my top three most gross smokes ever, the RP Old Worlde
> 
> #1 -- Gurkha Vintage Shaggy (tasted like smoking a roll of moldy grass clippings from a mulch pile)
> 
> Really, the Relic?? I've not had one myself, but I always check for a deal on them when I am shopping.


Of all the 5 Vegas smokes Relic is my least favorite. Not the absolute worst cigar I've ever had just not that good. I'd say it was medium body and very boring. No complexity at all. The flavor was blah and stayed that way till the end. Just didn't do it for me. Just my opinion.


----------



## lukesparksoff (Apr 21, 2010)

*Pinar P2000 100% Cuban*

*Maybe I was hoping for too much, or maybe I just got a bad one,but this thing was a real Turd. I started smoking it last week and it's still in the clip .*


----------



## BHS (Nov 20, 2010)

La Floridita Maduro Toro......sucks!


----------



## socalbuckeye (Dec 8, 2010)

While it has gotten rave reviews, the DPG My Father Lancero was crap!

I bought a 2fer from my local shop and both were at best the flavor of mold. One could have been bad, but two???

As you can imagine at $10+ per stick I was sickened. My local shop luckily comp'd me a couple of Alec Bradley Tempus for my troubles, which were excellent and are now part of my regular rotation, so I guess it ended good!


----------



## Stubby (Dec 6, 2010)

I would have to say CAO Moontrace. I don't know what I was thinking with that thing. It tasted like coconut and candle store with notes of Bath and Body Works.


----------



## BHS (Nov 20, 2010)

Te Amo Maduro - aroma is that of a flaming bag of cow poo. Seriously...don't light this stink bond within 1000 yards of any public place. The worst part is the flavor isn't bad. Im 4 down out of a 5er that will not be a repeat purchase for me. It is an acceptable value cigar but man it smells like ass!


----------



## rhmills (Nov 26, 2010)

Acid Kuba Kuba

The sugariness of it is nasty.


----------



## demo (Nov 14, 2009)

BHS said:


> Te Amo Maduro - aroma is that of a flaming bag of cow poo. Seriously...don't light this stink bond within 1000 yards of any public place. The worst part is the flavor isn't bad. Im 4 down out of a 5er that will not be a repeat purchase for me. It is an acceptable value cigar but man it smells like ass!


haha I had the same reaction when I gave it a try...never again


----------



## Stubby (Dec 6, 2010)

rhmills said:


> Acid Kuba Kuba
> 
> The sugariness of it is nasty.


Ha I have a Kuba Kuba box that I got free at a shop that I keep a lot of my accessories in. Its been over a year since any cigars were in it and it still smells exactly like a freshly opened box. The little leather bag that I keep my lighter in is permanently saturated with the smell.


----------



## BHS (Nov 20, 2010)

demo said:


> haha I had the same reaction when I gave it a try...never again


An All Mexican Puro....seriously what could go wrong? :laugh:


----------



## MoreBeer (Feb 13, 2010)

Too many to list although above I see La Floridita and 5 Vegas Relic mentioned and I agree, those cigars are HORRENDOUS!


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

Stubby said:


> I would have to say CAO Moontrace. I don't know what I was thinking with that thing. It tasted like coconut and candle store with notes of Bath and Body Works.


Oo God why couldn't have you told me this yesterday!!?? !! Lol

I mean they sounded good enough, 
"CAO Moontrance: an intricate blend of 100% natural exotic fruit and bourbon vanilla extracts. Offering a fantastic, caramel-like sweetness. When combined with a genuine Cameroon wrapper, Moontrance is sure to delight even the most skeptical of palates."

So I ordered a tin of the Moontrance cigarillos to try. Since I don't have time between waking up and work normally cigarillos, the Cohiba Pequenos or something small is perfect. Gives me that Cigar taste I lust for, and a minute to enjoy one while driving to work. Plus w/ cold weather I'm also looking for something I can smoke quick and just get a few minutes of pleasure from instead of freezing my ass trying to get a Robusto down. Guess I'll just stick to Cohiba and Punch.

Dog Rocket: La Herencia Cubana It actually started off decent. Knowing they are cheap I thought maybe I should buy a box of these when --------------------------------> shot over the car, bounced off my trunk and damn near started the garage on fire! that thing shot like a hershey squirt out of a dogs ass.


----------



## Stubby (Dec 6, 2010)

Sarge said:


> Oo God why couldn't have you told me this yesterday!!?? !! Lol
> 
> I mean they sounded good enough,
> "CAO Moontrance: an intricate blend of 100% natural exotic fruit and bourbon vanilla extracts. Offering a fantastic, caramel-like sweetness. When combined with a genuine Cameroon wrapper, Moontrance is sure to delight even the most skeptical of palates."
> ...


I've smoked 2 of them, and was reluctant to finish both. They aren't really Acid floral, but there is still a lot there. You do get a little bit of earthy taste to it.

Don't go into the cigar expecting it to be bad. Just because I didn't like it, doesn't mean you wont.

To give you an idea, I'd smoke a Cain F as my every day cigar if I could afford it / had the time. I like everything dark and full flavored, be it cigars, beer, coffee, tea, ect.


----------



## socalbuckeye (Dec 8, 2010)

I'm gonna stick up for the Moontrance. I normally smoke maduros in robusto and torpedos, but I find a Moontrance an interesting break from the norm. 

Although I can see where many would not like it, from a quality standpoint they are always consistent and well made. It reminds me of the old Lars Tetens. It's sorta like a mix of a cigar and a clove cigarette.


----------



## Broz (Oct 16, 2010)

Sarge said:


> Dog Rocket: La Herencia Cubana It actually started off decent. Knowing they are cheap I thought maybe I should buy a box of these when --------------------------------> shot over the car, bounced off my trunk and damn near started the garage on fire! that thing shot like a hershey squirt out of a dogs ass.


The LHC Oscuro Fuertes are no dog rockets though...


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

my top turds:

a te amo- nub imposter
nico libre 7" box press- came in a sampler
RP old reserve- another box pressed 7" from a sampler

my dog eats turds and fire ants, no I couldnt do that.


----------



## Citizen Zero (Nov 1, 2010)

The one time I tried a Moontrance, it wasn't that bad. Tasted like a oatmeal raisin cookie.


----------



## jbrown287 (Aug 18, 2010)

I also bought a tin of the moontrace cigarillos and I smoked one give 2 to a friend to try to see if he would like. He smokes flavored cheap cigars. The rest are sitting in my office about to be tossed. I couldn't take it.

Unless someone wants them and I'll ship em CONUS only. Pm me info


----------



## tiger187126 (Jul 17, 2010)

i smoked one of these and it was awful.

Gurkha's Park Avenue - Cigars International


----------



## Scardinoz (Mar 15, 2010)

Mola.

I came across it in a Cheap Ash Pass. I smoked it to the nub for giggles. It was almost like smoking air. It was constructed like a straw hut and burned just like one, too.


----------



## Mr. Slick (Aug 17, 2010)

tiger187126 said:


> i smoked one of these and it was awful.
> 
> Gurkha's Park Avenue - Cigars International


If you like leathery cigars or if you're a newb and want to know what leather tastes like in a cigar smoke one of these with a few months rest on it. The smoke tases like you're chewing on a saddle. But, if you smoke a Park Avenue ROTT it starts out very harsh and keeps getting more harsh as you smoke it down.


----------



## tiger187126 (Jul 17, 2010)

Mr. Slick said:


> If you like leathery cigars or if you're a newb and want to know what leather tastes like in a cigar smoke one of these with a few months rest on it. The smoke tases like you're chewing on a saddle. But, if you smoke a Park Avenue ROTT it starts out very harsh and keeps getting more harsh as you smoke it down.


i'm going to go with ROTT even though it sat for a little while. it was just offensive to the tastebuds.


----------



## Matt1951 (Apr 25, 2010)

tiger187126 said:


> i smoked one of these and it was awful.
> 
> Gurkha's Park Avenue - Cigars International


Ha ha, yes, but it is no 2 on the CI top ten seller list.


----------



## snagstangl (Aug 21, 2010)

i know people love these but i think they are crap, 5 Vegas Gold, tried 8 or nine and i just cant handle the taste, and i have a pretty lenient palate. La flordita i would second and third, Augusto reyes maduro was pretty bad as well.


----------



## Bleedingme (Jan 14, 2011)

I was at a gentlemans bar several years ago and purchased a Macanudo. Thing smelled FUNKY. I didn't even light it up, just told the waitress to return it. last time I ever bought a cigar from a strip club.


----------



## snagstangl (Aug 21, 2010)

lets hope no one was taking hints from clinton in the VIP area, or I might have a good idea what the funky smell was.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

snagstangl said:


> lets hope no one was taking hints from clinton in the VIP area, or I might have a good idea what the funky smell was.


The man is a legend!:biggrin1:


----------



## QiCultivator (Feb 13, 2007)

As far as "premium" cigars go, one of the only ones that I remember tasting bad is a Partagas Spanish Rosado. It had been sitting for about a year. 

Of course I ruined a bunch of cigars by spraying my beads with some kind of cleaning fluid. Don't ask me how it happened. But over weeks and months they acquired a peculiar and undesirable taste.


----------



## lukesparksoff (Apr 21, 2010)

Bleedingme said:


> I was at a gentlemans bar several years ago and purchased a Macanudo. Thing smelled FUNKY. I didn't even light it up, just told the waitress to return it. last time I ever bought a cigar from a strip club.


I think it was dipped Monica style for you LOL


----------



## lukesparksoff (Apr 21, 2010)

QiCultivator said:


> As far as "premium" cigars go, one of the only ones that I remember tasting bad is a Partagas Spanish Rosado. It had been sitting for about a year.
> 
> Of course I ruined a bunch of cigars by spraying my beads with some kind of cleaning fluid. Don't ask me how it happened. But over weeks and months they acquired a peculiar and undesirable taste.


sorry that happen to you ,I hope it was less then a box


----------



## BHS (Nov 20, 2010)

Jr cigars authentic Cuban counterfeits..... Was given a box for free. Absolutely the worst!


----------



## stonez (Jan 20, 2011)

As a newb, I gotta say the name of this thread makes me lol
:lol:

As someone with limited experience, the worst cigar I ever had was a Jack Daniels flavoured cigar a friend gave me to try. It was epic fail on so many level's it's not even funny. It may have been better if I had dipped it in Coke first???


----------



## Bleedingme (Jan 14, 2011)

lukesparksoff said:


> I think it was dipped Monica style for you LOL


It certainly smelled like it was.


----------



## bent-1 (Feb 3, 2011)

I can add one to the list to not buy, Cuban Crafters Don Kiki Red Lable Churchill. Truly, it's the nastiest tasting stick I've ever lit, including dried out short filler drug store cigars. Honestly, they taste like salted grapefruit & grass clippings. Had to be aged at least a week or two. YUK


----------



## FWTX (Feb 9, 2011)

Glad this thread popped up - by coincidence last night I pulled out a Gurkha Micro Batch Liga VH-7. I kept giving it time-give-it-some-time-give-it-some-BLECH! :wacko:

I read someone theorized these "micro-batches" were to get rid of leaf that was laying around. I don't know, but the one I had tasted like it was made by a blind roller that bunched up some of newspapers by mistake.


----------



## nfarrar (Feb 1, 2011)

Antonio y Cleopatra Grenadiers!

It might be because they where in a foot locker in dry ol'Oklahoma for 20 years... They where the cigars my dad gave out with I was born! They are 31 years old now. 6 months in the humi did NOTHING. the oils dried out decades ago!

King of Turds!


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

Guten Cala: Cala Cala Guten X. Hands down the worst and best cigar I've ever smoked, if you follow me. The mutton is blended right in.


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

Here's my "dog rocket" story, because I've met very few stogies I would not try again, but this is one:

Lars Tetens Big Grass - two things to keep in mind:
a) It was way back in 1997 at the beginning of my quest to smoke em' all
b) It cost me $25 (in 97' dollars).

Construction was loose and was it was an odd sort of torp with a pigtail, but the thing is, it was like smoking a freakin' odd flavored yankee candle. I smoked the whole damn thing due to the $25 bucks I wasted.

Because of that, I'm scared to death to try anything from Drew Estates because the labels on the Acid line look very "Lars like".


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

I smoked a Master by Carlos Torano yesterday, maybe it was just a bad one out of the bunch but it was terrible, could not finish it.


----------



## snagstangl (Aug 21, 2010)

:bump:


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

A Thompson's "Cuban Mistake".

Mistake is right...


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

FWTX said:


> Glad this thread popped up - by coincidence last night I pulled out a Gurkha Micro Batch Liga VH-7. I kept giving it time-give-it-some-time-give-it-some-BLECH! :wacko:
> 
> I read someone theorized these "micro-batches" were to get rid of leaf that was laying around. I don't know, but the one I had tasted like it was made by a blind roller that bunched up some of newspapers by mistake.


Evidently you haven't tried the other 'micro batches'. Only the S-2 Torpedo is ok, methinks.


----------

